# Would you date a guy who wears a Fedora?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:troll


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

REAL fedora:


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

Why not?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

*Poll: Would you date a guy who talks about himself in the third person?*

*Poll: Would you date a guy who wears Big Bang Theory t-shirts?*

*Poll: Would you date a guy who refers to himself as a 'redditor'?*


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

kiirby said:


> *Poll: Would you date a guy who talks about himself in the third person?*
> 
> *Poll: Would you date a guy who wears Big Bang Theory t-shirts?*
> 
> *Poll: Would you date a guy who refers to himself as a 'redditor'?*


Interesting... Can't wait to hear your thoughts on my other threads tonight. Please drop in, would you?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

arnie said:


> Interesting... Can't wait to hear your thoughts on my other threads tonight. Please drop in, would you?


I didn't intend to be abrasive. Those were supposed to be quirky observations about what guys who wear fedoras are like.

Sorry?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Only if he sells blue.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Only fezzes. Fezzes are cool.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

UUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No. No I definitely would not. Id date someone in crocs over a fedora. That should illustrate my everlasting fedora hate.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> REAL fedora:


^ I would date him.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

tbyrfan said:


> REAL fedora:


Really loved the way people used to dress. I wish this was still the fashion.


kiirby said:


> *Poll: Would you date a guy who talks about himself in the third person?*
> 
> *Poll: Would you date a guy who wears Big Bang Theory t-shirts?*
> 
> *Poll: Would you date a guy who refers to himself as a 'redditor'?*


*Poll: Would you date a guy who is obsessed with arnie?*


komorikun said:


>


:lol
Nice find.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sure, why not? Fedoras are awesome.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

come on fedora, get real


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Only if he picked me up on his penny-farthing


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

nubly said:


> *Poll: Would you date a guy who is obsessed with arnie?*


Why does posting in this thread mean that I'm- nevermind.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I agree with kiirby on all points.

Someone congratulate me.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

If I was straight sure.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

kiirby said:


> *Poll: Would you date a guy who talks about himself in the third person?*
> 
> *Poll: Would you date a guy who wears Big Bang Theory t-shirts?*
> 
> *Poll: Would you date a guy who refers to himself as a 'redditor'?*


Reddit is essentially the core of Fedora-hate. If you're going to mock people on the internet, whilst on a mental-health support forum of all places, you could at least get your stereotypes right.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This guy, lol.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Too much euphoria for me to handle.
Relevant:


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


>


wut


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

i wore my mom's fedora once


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Fedoras are for hipsters.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I would have said I'm not bothered, I'm not really, though if I'm honest it reminds me of my brother a lot because he has a bit of a symbiotic relationship with his. So actually I'm not sure, now that thoughts occurred to me. I mean if they have to wear it all the time.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Only if he wore it appropriately. A fedora is an extremely formal hat. It belongs with a tux or a suit and tie, actually maybe even a suit isn't formal enough. A guy in a tshirt and jeans with a fedora is a wacko and probably has a lot of bad things to say about women.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> A guy in a tshirt and jeans with a fedora is a wacko and probably has a lot of bad things to say about women.


Why do you stereotype men so much?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I wore it for a while before. My hair was not long enough to do a ponytail and it was windy everyday so it was perfect. To think there's such a stigma ;o


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Thought this was pretty funny.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/20-reasons-you-shouldnt-date-men-who-wear-fedoras


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

If he was jealous of the rain.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Disarray said:


> Thought this was pretty funny.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/20-reasons-you-shouldnt-date-men-who-wear-fedoras


Hahahaaha :clap

I love those things 'fedoras of okcupid', 'the nice guys of okcupid', etc.

Hilarious.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Disarray said:


> Thought this was pretty funny.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/awesomer/20-reasons-you-shouldnt-date-men-who-wear-fedoras


Geez. After looking at those pictures, I will NEVER wear a fedora. I always knew they were ridiculous, but that just proves just how ridiculous they really are.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------

